
A Silicon Valley Apostate Launches ‘An Inconvenient Truth’ for Tech - sverige
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-silicon-valley-apostate-launches-an-inconvenient-truth-for-tech-11556046000
======
rudiv
It's nice that the WSJ has a paywall, because it makes it effortless for me
not to read their articles.

